# Soil 3 Level Mix



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Has anybody used the Soil 3 level mix? It's supposed to be 70% sand and 30% soil so sounds good on paper but something tells me I should go with 100% sand so I don't have issues with the 30% of soil settling down over time.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've thought about it, but don't really need the soil portion. Also, the cost is exorbitant for what you're getting. 200 bucks delivered around here and it covers ~500 sq. feet.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> I've thought about it, but don't really need the soil portion. Also, the cost is exorbitant for what you're getting. 200 bucks delivered around here and it covers ~500 sq. feet.


I thought the same thing when I saw it only covered 500 sq/ft. I called SuperSod though and they told me if would cover 1,000. Seems like a big discrepancy and I would be worried to death I wouldn't have enough and it would take a month to get more. Or I would have too much and no where to put it.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

@Lawn Smith Yeah that's quite the discrepancy; it can do 500, or it can do double. I guess it does depend a bit on depth, obviously. Either way, I'm not certain the value is necessarily there. I can get a lot more sand, cheaper - and, it's all sand..

Also, to your point, their lead time is somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Tmank87 said:


> @Lawn Smith Yeah that's quite the discrepancy; it can do 500, or it can do double. I guess it does depend a bit on depth, obviously. Either way, I'm not certain the value is necessarily there. I can get a lot more sand, cheaper - and, it's all sand..
> 
> Also, to your point, their lead time is somewhat ridiculous.


What kind of sand do you use? Anything in particular like mason or USGA?


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Tmank87 said:
> 
> 
> > @Lawn Smith Yeah that's quite the discrepancy; it can do 500, or it can do double. I guess it does depend a bit on depth, obviously. Either way, I'm not certain the value is necessarily there. I can get a lot more sand, cheaper - and, it's all sand..
> ...


I haven't actually purchased a bulk order (yet). Last season I'd just grab bags of sand from the local big box and do some spot leveling, seams of sod after install etc.

I plan to just buy some mason sand this year.


----------



## kevin143 (Mar 22, 2021)

I used this the first time I did a sand project. Pros were it contained 30% compost and it was delivered in a large bag which helps if you're going to take more than a day to get down. The two bags I received had standing water on top and that had obviously made its way inside. No telling how long they sat on their yard before being delivered. Shoveling and spreading wet sand was not fun. I now use mortar sand which I can get locally for $45 yard. For me 8 yards delivered is the same cost as two bags of the level mix.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Has anybody used the Soil 3 level mix? It's supposed to be 70% sand and 30% soil so sounds good on paper but something tells me I should go with 100% sand so I don't have issues with the 30% of soil settling down over time.


Mostly marketing hype and paying for convenience. There is no magic pixie dust in the mix. If you are close to a Green Brothers, they have a comparable product that is 70% sand and 30% composted soil for $40ish per yard. It's listed as "sod dressing" on their site. https://www.greenbrothersearthworks.com. No affiliation.

With that said, the consensus is pure sand for leveling, as decomposing of the composted element defeats the leveling objective. I personally use river sand for leveling. For touch ups, the sod dressing works well if you want to add the nutrient value.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

Soil3 level mix is a very good product. I use it to level out my bare spots. Their compost is A+ also.

Depends on how much leveling you need to do, but I would definitely wager one big bag covers 1,000 sq ft


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeremy3292 said:


> Soil3 level mix is a very good product. I use it to level out my bare spots. Their compost is A+ also.
> 
> Depends on how much leveling you need to do, but I would definitely wager one big bag covers 1,000 sq ft


No need to wager. The math says one cubic yard of material covers 1000 sq. feet at .325 inch. The only variable is the definition of "leveling".


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > Soil3 level mix is a very good product. I use it to level out my bare spots. Their compost is A+ also.
> ...


How thick do you think most people spread it when leveling? Do you think .325 is on the high or low side?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


Each yard is different. But generally speaking, .325" is on the low side for a first time initial leveling. Experience says 1.5 cubic yards per 1000 sq. ft. minimum for first time level.

When leveled out, some areas can be more than an inch thick while other areas can be bare. It's not uncommon to see sand several inches thick in areas if the yard wasn't prepped beforehand. A thickness of .325" is adequate for top dressing a yard that is already flat, but one cubic yard per 1000 sq. ft. will vanish quickly before the desired results are obtained if the yard is in need of major leveling.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


Dang. Seems like if you put 1.5" of sand on top of grass it would suffocate it. I guess the grass can still grow back through it though?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Dang. Seems like if you put 1.5" of sand on top of grass it would suffocate it. I guess the grass can still grow back through it though?


Precisely why the turf should be fully green and actively growing before sanding. Bermuda will push through several inches of sand with ease, some of the other grasses struggle with deeper sand and may require applying in thinner layers over time or prepping the lawn beforehand.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dang. Seems like if you put 1.5" of sand on top of grass it would suffocate it. I guess the grass can still grow back through it though?
> ...


Sorry to keep asking questions but what exactly does prepping the lawn beforehand entail?


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


On yards that are improperly graded or resemble a plowed field, various stages of renovation may be the desired course of action entailing regrading portions of, or the entire lawn, to knock down the highs, fill in the lows, correct drainage issues, etc., and then either re-sod, plug, or allow turf to fill in naturally as needed before leveling with sand. Sand alone will not correct grading issues.

I define a grading issue as any area requiring more than one or two inches of sand to level out a depression, a high spot that measures a couple inches above the surrounding area, or any area that holds water. Hence, correcting and preparing these areas as needed before sanding.


----------



## Lawn Smith (Jun 8, 2020)

Mister Bill said:


> Lawn Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Mister Bill said:
> ...


Gotcha. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

Lawn Smith said:


> Mister Bill said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn Smith said:
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

soil 3 is clean, filtered ...and $ at scale.

Others, eg green bros ...their compost portion will have junk (large pieces); hope to find one who doesn't

Just back up the sand truck


----------

